

Dear Apple, Get Your Act Together - pvdebbe
http://matthiasnehlsen.com/blog/2015/01/21/apple-get-your-act-together/

======
vonklaus
Apple is really going down hill. I am not going to tell a long winded tale,
but suffice it to say, I have had many of the same experiences as the author
and come to many of the same conclusions. How big of an issue(or how many
small subtle issues) can I live with before I give up my computer for a week.

